# Gold refining from goldsmith sweep dust using aqua regia



## jdgold (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi

I am a goldsmith and we do gold jewellery work. We have collected sweep dust and soil which has gold traces in it. I would like to extract the gold using aqua regia process. I have few questions regarding it

What is the process to do that?

Does the same process use for extracting gold from electronics apply?

How much quantity of Aqua regia would be required if I had 1kg of sweep dust?

What is the cost effect way to separate gold from auric chloride solution? Sodium bisulphate, oxalic acid or anything else?

Please note that it is dust so there is alot of sand and other unwanted stuff that needs to be removed. 

Please let me know.

Regards
JD


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 30, 2014)

JD,

Welcome to the forum. In my signature line, you'll find a book that was written just for you. It is a handbook written for jewelers, dentists and small refiners just like you.

Dave


----------



## GotTheBug (Aug 30, 2014)

If you're in a hurry, your first step is to use a refiner and not do it yourself, so that you may survive the experience.


----------



## butcher (Aug 30, 2014)

jdgold, 
As you know you could not teach ,me to become a good jeweler in a few post, or with answering a few of my questions.
Recovery and refining is similar, there is a lot to it, a lot of things that will need to be learned before being successful or being able to do it safely.

To learn these skills it takes study, Hoke's book found in Dave's signature line is a great place to start, reading the forum will also be a big help. The safety section will help you understand some of the dangers and how to avoid them, and how to deal with the toxic waste as safely as possible. searching the forum will lead you to some good information of dealing with specific scrap such as jewelers sweeps, Harold has posted some very good information on dealing with it.

You will find the forum a great resource of information.

Sodium bisulfate will not precipitate gold from solution (but would precipitate lead from solution), sodium bisulfite can be used to precipitate gold from solution, the difference in the name is the oxygen content of the salt, it will make a big difference in how this salt reacts chemically, small details like this is an example, that learning the details is important to becoming successful in this art.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jdgold (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi All

Thank you for the reply. I have prior experience of gold refining and melting gold powder to get 24ct 99.99% gold etc. We have collected sweep dust at our workshop and hence we would like to extract gold out of it ourselves. We are refiners ourselves but have not done gold extraction from sweep dust yet and would like to get into it.

I actually meant sodium meta-bisulphite that i saw in your video. My concerns are that there will be alot of other particals in the sweep dust. Are there any other treatment processes that I need to do prior to aqua regia process? Or do I just add aqua regia into the sweep dust and then filter it?

Book will give me alot of information which will confuse me. Hence I would like advice from forum based on experiences. 

Please advice.

Regards

JD


----------



## Smack (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't judge the book until you have read it and understand it. It describes how to deal with this type of material, also Harold made a very good post on the subject right here on the forum.

Read this thread: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=21122 Kadriver put a link up you'll want to read as well. There is no getting around the reading part and the time it takes to do it so embrace it.


----------



## Claudie (Aug 31, 2014)

You don't just walk up and ask a strange girl to marry you, do you? You could be in for all kinds of unexpected troubles. The same goes for refining precious metals. Get to know the processes and how things work before you start or you could end up losing everything or getting hurt. If you don't want to end up in Gold divorce court and lose most of everything that you have worked for, take some time and read the book. :|


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 31, 2014)

jdgold said:


> Book will give me alot of information which will confuse me. Hence I would like advice from forum based on experiences.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> ...


Got it. 

My advice is to read the book. Read it until it makes sense. I say this because we DO NOT provide total guidance in refining here. If we did, the forum would be even more in disarray than it is, and we'd repeat the same thing we say each day. We stopped doing that a long time ago, and it is not going to happen again. Also, take note that this subject is not open to discussion. You help yourself, which you do by doing your part in studying that which you hope to learn, or you don't get any help. 

We fully expect that if it's important for you to refine a given type of waste material that it is important enough for you to do your own studying, so when you ask questions, they are worthy of being asked, and the answers you'll receive will make sense to you because you understand the basics of refining (which you will learn by reading Hoke). 

I find it interesting that you claim you have refined, yet you have no sense of direction in regards to processing polishing wastes. You can attribute that to the concept of not having learned anything by your experiences, that you are simply following instructions, which may or may not be worthy of consideration, in spite of the fact that you appear to be happy with the results you have achieved. Only when you have a full understanding of the processes involved will you be able to judge whether you have been truly successful, or not. 

Read Hoke's book. Learn the processes involved. Pay STRICT attention to the part where you are advised to incinerate. Processing materials which contain oils and waxes should always be incinerated first. 

Read Hoke's book.

Read it again. 

Read it until you understand what she teaches. Use wisdom with what you learn, and keep in mind, the book was written at a time when personal and environmental safety was not a concern. Do NOT use accelerants when incinerating. They are not necessary, and can be dangerous. 

Harold


----------

